# Deck Log Book



## A McLeod (Sep 27, 2008)

Navigator Gents, how would you class this in your Deck Log? Passage from Tasmania to Cape Town in the Southern Indian Ocean, circa Sept 1973. MV "Cape Clear of Scottish Ship Management. Just a normal day at sea, as I remember.
"Fine and Clear" ? Or, Terrifying hurricane, etc., as news 24 would probably present it now ?


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

Gentle zephyr, vis good becoming better. Enjoy.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Weather would be accurately recorded, visibilty, sea state, wind, etc.
A note "taking spray over fore deck" would probably be made.


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

An observation from the Catering Department would be moderate swell, keep an eye on things and chock the stoves off with fire bars if necessary.
Regards
John


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Captain note in the Log Book:

"Chief Officer was pissed today."

Chief Officer noted in the Log Boat next day....

"Captain was sober today!"


----------



## A McLeod (Sep 27, 2008)

Like it ! I can think of a couple of ships where this tit for tat would have filled a few lines !


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tongue in cheek - "vessel pitching and rolling violently to very heavy sea and swell; shipping spray and water overall" - if you were carrying cargo that might be easily damaged (got to cover oneself).

If not, say with bulk sugar for instance, then - "pitching slightly to moderate sea, occasional spray for'd".


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

I remember going through the voyage log book at first discharge port in order "note protest"....anything force 6 and above.


----------



## Uricanejack (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes. Spray on deck, occasional seas on deck, at least F6 in log to keep the old man happy.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Comment by sailors working on deck would be;
"Who's on the f****** wheel?"

Pat(Jester)


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Just to digress, what happens to deck and engine log books? Does anybody actually read them at Head Office?


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Some longshoremen (stevedores) liked to scrawl things in there too.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

On the river up to Hamburg on board m.s. LOCH LOMOND.... Quarter Master on the wheel.

QM changes and now at the wheel... his relief 'Mad Dan" McLean.

Few minutes later the Master sees 'Mad Dan" standing at the wheel, having a smoke. Master going into convulsions and shouts at Mad Dan, "What the bloody hell do you think you are doing... why are you smoking?" 

'Mad Dan' looking 'seriously' looks at Master and says. "Smoke helps me to concrentrate on steering!" Master thinks might be something in this, "Does it really help your concentration?"

I never heard the rest of the conversation. Should have had them both in the Log Book!


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

re: what happens to deck and engine log books? 

Several cargo ships I sailed older deck and engine rough (as opposed to smooth) log books were stored in metal file cabinets in the lazzarette. One ship back to her beginning as a WW II C4 hospital ship. Could make for interesting reading. 
I believe smooth logs were maintained ashore somewhere by USCG in their Shipping Commissioner role?

Greg Hayden


----------

